# Does the brand of Drywall make a difference?



## zendavis (Apr 15, 2021)

We're demoing our first room and looking for a good sheetrock brand. We're new at this so any advice would be useful. We're currently eyeing USG Ultralight Drywall for our walls and ceilings. Any thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

can't go wrong with any usg product.....


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Thicker drywall lets less sound pass through, though it doesn't make too much of a difference


----------



## Kennedy Drywall LLC (Mar 11, 2021)

zendavis said:


> We're demoing our first room and looking for a good sheetrock brand. We're new at this so any advice would be useful. We're currently eyeing USG Ultralight Drywall for our walls and ceilings. Any thoughts or recommendations?


Anything USG makes is a solid product.


----------

